

Some helpful Redis CLI bash aliases - jazzychad
http://posterous.jazzychad.com/redis-cli-bash-aliases

======
jazzychad
hmm, i hope somebody replies to this comment

~~~
Heff
woot

~~~
jazzychad
whee, it worked!

------
lloydarmbrust
Where's the BlackBerry love Chad?

